# Few pictures from Montreal show



## orchideya (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Ruth (Oct 20, 2014)

Another helenea love it!


----------



## orchideya (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I posted some in my Miscl. Stuff thread also.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## troy (Oct 20, 2014)

Excellent, thanks


----------



## abax (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh my, I always fall in love with helenae every time I see them. Thank
you for the close-ups. Between you and Eric, we've gotten to see displays
and individual flowers. Fantastic!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2014)

Cool pics, thanks !!!! Jean


----------



## orchideya (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you!
I will post more tonight. It just need to resize them.


----------



## Clark (Oct 21, 2014)

Sweet!

Would not mind having that Grande right now.


----------



## kellyincville (Oct 21, 2014)

Love the helenae!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2014)

Did you get a picture of the helenae album that was awarded?


----------



## orchideya (Oct 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Did you get a picture of the helenae album that was awarded?



No. I didn't see it there...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2014)

The helenae pictured here with two flowers and the group of four paphs are the same plants in the cnyos show; the helenae received an AM as well as the charlesworthii in the group pic


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 21, 2014)

I love that Doll's Kobold family portrait.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 21, 2014)

Some more phrags


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2014)

orchideya said:


> No. I didn't see it there...


That's too bad. I saw it at judging; it was lovely. :smitten:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 21, 2014)

Some really great stuff! They always have the best things in Montreal


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## ALToronto (Oct 22, 2014)

You take amazing photos! What camera did you use?


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes great photos and thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you!
Alla, I have Nikon D7000 with 60MM/2.8D AF macro lens and flash light that came with camera. Everything is on auto settings, I just point and shoot.
Pics would be much better if I could make myself read through all the manuals and tutorials to learn how to use it properly. 
Maybe some day...


----------

